# Nintendo DS lite fingered. Nudge! nudge! wink! wink!!



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2007)

OK so i have one of these for the nipper for criggy and like most IT savvy dads I'm looking to blag the games 
Am i right in thinking one of these is my friend.
M3DS


----------



## scott_forester (Nov 11, 2007)

mini SD argh - damn my chunky fingers!!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2007)

scott_forester said:
			
		

> mini SD argh - damn my chunky fingers!!


So is this what i need scott or is there something just round the bend that i'll end up having to buy next?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually reading through the threads it appears i'm a total noob   
So come on guys should i swing for a simply M3 or should i be going for something more along the lines of the acekard  
This is a long way on from my ZX81 and it's 16k rom pack


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont understand - is this a cartridge that allows you to play cracked versions of DS games? I've read the link, but it doesnt make much sense to me!


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 12, 2007)

There's a zillion threads already here on the M3 Simply/R4 (basically the same thing). They're very user friendly - even Zenie has one!

Basically you should buy one, with a decent Micro SD card (some read slower than others which can cause problems with _some_ games). I have one, with over 1600 games.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> There's a zillion threads already here on the M3 Simply/R4 (basically the same thing). They're very user friendly - even Zenie has one!
> 
> Basically you should buy one, with a decent Micro SD card (some read slower than others which can cause problems with _some_ games). I have one, with over 1600 games.


 Thanks


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2007)

yes.  the m3 and r4 are quite simply the greatest invention ever.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought they were going to hang me this morning when i popped into game cube to ask where i could buy one on the high street 

Ordered on net, should have it tomorrow avec fast sandisk card. 

Thanks J & T for the help


----------

